
WiFi Dabba – Own a piece of the internet in India - mildlyclassic
https://www.wifidabba.com
======
mildlyclassic
Hey HN,

We launched on HN 3 years ago and were part of YCW17. We'd love for you to be
a part of our moonshot.

Our master plan is simple: Develop low cost broadband distribution technology.
Prove it works by connecting one million people in one city. Once it works,
deploy worldwide.

Step 1 done - We have built a low cost network stack and have lowered the cost
of deploying a citywide broadband network from $50m to $5m. We use lasers and
commodity components thereby avoiding the core expense at the heart of current
ISPs - expensive underground fibre and its associated manpower, heavy capex
and regulatory pains.

Ready for scale - We've run a beta network with thousands of live customers
over the last 9 months and we know the tech works. We're now ready to scale
across our hometown of Bengaluru with its population of 11m people and less
than 10% broadband penetration.

A killer proposition - We have a killer offering for the customer - 1gbps
speed with no data caps at $10/month and a free Wifi Dabba router. This is 10x
better and cheaper than anything else on the market. This playbook has been
executed successfully in the mobile 4G market in India by Jio, we're applying
the same playbook in broadband

Go where no ISP has gone before - We're taking an AWS-like platform approach
to our tech stack, our goal is to deliver deep APIs, network integration
points, edge-caching and much more. We believe this approach will result in a
whole new class of applications and services for users. We want to be the ISP
that developers will love.

The ask - This is where you come in HN, buy a piece of our network and help
shape the future of the internet. We're offering minimum guaranteed revenue,
naming rights to your region and a host of other benefits. There are only 70
of 100 regions available. Each region is $20,000.

*edited for clarity

